# Shutoff switch for custom Router Table.



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello.

I have built a custom router table and I want a receptacle and switch mounted onto the table so I can plug my router into the receptacle and use the on/off switch to turn the router on or off. I want to provide power to the table by plugging in my heavy duty extension cord into the bottom or the receptacle.

Questions:
How do I bring the power from the extension cord through the bottom receptacle and make the switch on/off to release the power to the top receptacle to start the router? 

I have seen custom router tables that have this but not sure on the wiring for it.

Matt


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The switch should be rated for "a motor load" or an "inductive load", but it's hard to find this kind of info. I'm not sure a regular wall switch can withstand switching a motor load for very long.
And if you switch off the motor while it is stalled it will shorten the life of any switch.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Use a switch receptacle combo device.


----------



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

If I use a switch/outlet combo how do I get the power to the table with an extension cord pluged in? This is a portable table so it can't be permanently mounted with 12/2 wire ect.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Mount a switch box to the table. Install a short piece of SO cable with a male plug on the end. Install a duplex receptacle and metal cover. Plug in the ext cord when needed and use the switch on the router to turn it off and on.

I have a custom built router table too. I just use an extension cord to plug the router into.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a good tutorial for wiring plugs to a bench. Instead of wiring directly to the plug with the cord, get a 2 gang box and put the switch in before the receptical. 

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/elect/wkbench/outlets.html


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

You can purchase professional disconnect switches that do what you want for about the same as you can build one. Simply use google images and ask for router table switch. Example...this one has a plug in the back for your router and a power cord for the house electrical supply. Or you can simply use what Joed mentioned very easy and cheap. Only difference is the professional ones have lockout safety features to prevent accidentally turning the router on.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Install an inlet and wire it to the switch.

http://www.levitonproducts.com/catalog/dept_id_965/model_5278-C.htm


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> You can purchase professional disconnect switches that do what you want for about the same as you can build one. Simply use google images and ask for router table switch. Example...this one has a plug in the back for your router and a power cord for the house electrical supply. Or you can simply use what Joed mentioned very easy and cheap. Only difference is the professional ones have lockout safety features to prevent accidentally turning the router on.


I hope the OP is willing to disassemble the router and understands how the router switch is designed and connected if he goes this route. All he needs is a receptacle or ext cord.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Why would he have to disassemble the router? And what would he be doing with the switch shown other than plugging his router into the back of it and plugging the switch power cord into the bottom receptacle ? Yes... the router has a on/off switch why would he be messing with it?

My understanding is he has a duplex receptacle at the bottom of his table at the floor level and his router plugged into that along with an extension cord for house power to the receptacle. Isn't all he wants to do is eliminate reaching under the table to turn the router on/off?

Maybe I'm missing something

This is what he will end up with...switch is different but same thing.....


----------



## Matsukaze (Dec 28, 2007)

J. V. said:


> I hope the OP is willing to disassemble the router and understands how the router switch is designed and connected if he goes this route. All he needs is a receptacle or ext cord.


Why would he need to disassemble the router? All he needs to do is plug the cord from the router into the receptacle on the back of the router switch.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> Why would he need to disassemble the router? All he needs to do is plug the cord from the router into the receptacle on the back of the router switch


I'm not sure either...I've installed many of these over the years for different customers table power tools. Personally a handy box with receptacle and switch would work but for a nice custom table it would imo be less than desirable.


----------



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Stubbie said:


> Why would he have to disassemble the router? And what would he be doing with the switch shown other than plugging his router into the back of it and plugging the switch power cord into the bottom receptacle ? Yes... the router has a on/off switch why would he be messing with it?
> 
> My understanding is he has a duplex receptacle at the bottom of his table at the floor level and his router plugged into that along with an extension cord for house power to the receptacle. Isn't all he wants to do is eliminate reaching under the table to turn the router on/off?
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I want thanks.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Stubbie said:


> I'm not sure either...I've installed many of these over the years for different customers table power tools. Personally a handy box with receptacle and switch would work but for a nice custom table it would imo be less than desirable.


Yes, you are correct. As long as he just plugs the router into a receptacle that would be fine. A switched receptacle. I thought your advice was to wire the router cable into the switch you pictured.

Ps....Would having 2 switches available to the operator be an issue? The one on the router and the one installed in the handy box? I think you can see where I am going.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

J. V. said:


> Yes, you are correct. As long as he just plugs the router into a receptacle that would be fine. A switched receptacle. I thought your advice was to wire the router cable into the switch you pictured.
> 
> Ps....Would having 2 switches available to the operator be an issue? The one on the router and the one installed in the handy box? I think you can see where I am going.


In every router table setup I have seen, there is a safety switch on the fron that has a single 15amp outlet on the back (either directly on the back of the switch, or a short cord). The router plugs into this outlet, you leave the switch on the router in the "on" position and use only the switch on the front of the table.

So having "two" switches shouldn't even be a problem at all. Leave the switch on the router on and forget about it. This way makes it fairly easy to still be able to remove the router from the table and use it hand-held. The cord isn't chopped off so its not hardwired into the table.


----------

